

From Twitter to Automattic, Boston VCs Grokking Social Media - bobbud
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/05/12/boston-vcs-grok-social-media-so-can-we-please-not-tell-that-facebook-story-anymore/

======
trickjarrett
If only they could properly conjugate 'Grok'... it should be grokking! ;)

~~~
dshah
Actually, I don't think they used either in the original article or title.

